# liquid vs powder pectic enzyme



## Hunt (Apr 21, 2014)

There are several wines that I want to make that call for liquid pectic. Whats the difference and benefits if any to using liquid and powder enzyme


----------



## salcoco (Apr 21, 2014)

some liquid pectic are made for specific wines, but I think that some powder ones are also available. I have used both and found no difference in end product.


----------



## NoobVinter (Apr 30, 2014)

This question is exactly why I came here today. I went to Amazon to get the energizer and enzyme but had to put the brakes on because I didn't know whether to get the powder or liquid version. The liquid is a bit more expensive, but I know better than to make a decision based on price. It's usually an indicator for overall quality, but not taking any chances with my wine. The recipe doesn't specify the state of the enzyme, so should I just go ahead and use the powder version by LD? Good luck with your ferms. Take care. Rocco.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jensmith (Apr 30, 2014)

I have always used powdered peptic enzyme. Works good on a wide varity of fruits and rubarb. No need to spend extra on a liquid one. Most powders keep longer then liquids...


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## NoobVinter (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks JennSmith. I'll order the powder version. I'm studying the famous Dragon Blood and Skeeter Pee recipes. So many people are talking about these. They look so good too. Can't wait to pass these out on the deck to friends and family. Have a great day. Take care. Rocco.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

